
Open-source HTML5 toolset aims to enable richer Web apps - llambda
http://www.arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/ninja-power-open-source-html5-toolset-hopes-to-unleash-the-web/
======
Sottilde
Ninja is a harbinger of great HTML5/CSS3 tools to come. We have been doing by
hand what Flash animators have always had a great GUI for.

Montage, on the other hand, gets me less excited. It fills a niche that is
already filled by tried&true frameworks like ExtJS, KnockoutJS, and BackboneJS
and appears to be more verbose than all of them. Reusable components and event
bindings are great though. It will be interesting to watch.

------
floptikal
To bad it doesn't run on Linux...

~~~
AsylumWarden
Seriously? What is the point of limiting yourself to one OS and then gripping
about some app X not running on your flavor. Get a VM and buy a copy of
Windows; problem solved. I have 4 OSes running on my laptop three of which are
running under a VM. With the unity mode I don't normally even see the seams.
I've got Snow Leopard, Windows 7, Ubuntu and Redhat. Actually I have 5 OSes
but I don't use my Windows 8 pre-release which might have expired by now.

I am eagerly anticipating tools like this maturing to a level where really
serious development can take place. I mean, I did a good bit of development in
Flash and Flex but things really didn't take off for me until there were
really powerful editing tools that went beyond dropping a few things on a
canvas and tying them together with code. This tool but at a Unity 3D level of
editing would super nice.

~~~
feefie
I'm interested in trying this out. If you don't mind, could you please tell me
the type and basic specs of your laptop and the name of the VM software you're
using? From there I'll Google the rest.

~~~
AsylumWarden
Dell Precision 6500 i7 with 32 GB ram, 275GB SSD and accompanying 275GB HD.
I'm running the latest VMWare Workstation.

